# Trivia 3/29



## luckytrim (Mar 29, 2019)

trivia 3/29
DID YOU KNOW ...
A man in Ohio suffers from a condition called "auto-brewery  syndrome." One
symptom of this ultra-rare disorder is that his body turns  potato chips into
alcohol in his stomach.


1. Where is the lowest land point on Earth?
2. When a man is called a THALIAN, chances are he's a...  what  ?
  a. – Character Actor
  b. – Comedy Actor
  c. - Shakespearean Actor
  d. - Politician
3. How many men have walked on the Moon?
4. Seventeen percent of this state is covered in water, more  than any other
state... name it...
5. If I suffer from Dextrocardia , what is my condition  ?
6. What is another name for a 10-sided polygon?
7. What animal is associated specifically with owners of  Harley-Davidson 
motorcycles  ?
8. What does an Ocularist manufacture ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Two of the former POTUS’ once held jobs as  Hangman.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Dead Sea, in Jordan
2. - b
3. - 12
4. Rhode Island
5. My heart is on the right side of my body instead of the  left
6.  decagon
7. Hog
8.  Prosthetic Eyeballs

CRAP !!
Grover Cleveland was the only president in history to hold the  job of a
hangman. He was once the sheriff of Erie County, New York, and  twice had to
spring the trap at a hanging .


----------

